# Sadzīves tehnika >  TV ekrāna maiņa

## vortexxx

Sveicināti!
Sākšu ar to, ka ļoti nesen tika iegādāts 32 collu Philips Smart TV 32PFT5300 12 Televizors. Interesē cik šādam TV varētu izmaksāt ekrāna maiņa un vai ir vērts (tv vērtība teju 300 EUR), bet pats TV tikai knapi dienu padzīvojis. Visa vaina pašu un zināms, ka bojāts ir tieši displejs.
Varbūt kāds varētu minēt aptuvenu summu un, ja zin, arī vietu, kur šādu displeja maiņu var izdarīt Rīgā. 
Paldies jau iepriekš.

----------


## Didzis

Atvest no Ķīnas pliku ekrānu vai visu TV ir praktiski vienas un tās pašas izmaksas. Pie pašreizējās modeļu daudzveidības neviens meistars plauktiņā rezervi netur. Gan jau var visu pasūtīt, bet kamēr kuģis atpeldēs, sēdēsi bez teļuka un beigās, par remontu, samaksāsi vairāk kā pusi no jauna cenas. Jautājums, vai nav prātīgāk jaunu aparātu paņemt, Veco var mēģināt kādam neistaram notirgot, jo viss pārejais jau tam dzelzim kārtībā.

----------


## Isegrim

Ja modelis izrādījies veiksmīgs, var pirkt jaunu tādu pašu. Tad beigto var pieglabāt - ja nu nākotnē pēc donora prasās.

----------


## vortexxx

Paldies par ieteikumiem. Klusa aizdoma jau bija, ka ar šādu lietu ir kā ir. Lai nu kā, izlēmām neremontēt. Ir paņemts jauns TV un vecais vai nu paliek pašiem vai arī veiksmes gadījumā aizies kādai darbnīcai vai individuālam meistaram.

----------

